# Spain and Portugal help Sept, October



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

After Finishing our self build 'Sunshine Bus' last year and enjoying touring Brittany, Normandy, The loire and Vendee for 4 weeks. 

We have now booked to leave the UK at the end of July and intend to travel down the west coast of France hopefully hitting northern spain late Aug. We will then be heading down the west coast Portugal, Algarve, Southern Spain and then back up through France early october. We prefer to use aires and wild camp and would welcome any suggestions for stop overs within portugal and spain. We do have the Spain /Portugal aires book as well as the french aires and acis card.

PS were also traveling with a one year old !!

Any helpfully tips, suggestions or comments would be very much appreciated.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can't help as we only managed a few days in Spain on our 6 week trip, will be doing the france/spain/portugal bit sept/october/november. Will look out for you on our travels.
Sue n John


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Dear Sunshinebus,
We are taking a slow trip to the Algarve via France/Spain/N Portugal etc on Aug 23rd for a 6 week trip and found many excellent tips on this forum.
Try the following.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-73244.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-82780.html

Stephen


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

We are also going to France Spain and Portugal starting 6th September till around sometime in the new year hopefully. It would be good if any of you would like to exchange your mh registration number so that if we 'bump' into you on our travels we can say Hi orat least a wave if en-route.


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Bovisand said:


> Dear Sunshinebus,
> We are taking a slow trip to the Algarve via France/Spain/N Portugal etc on Aug 23rd for a 6 week trip and found many excellent tips on this forum.
> Try the following.
> 
> ...


thanks for the links Stephen interesting reading, we would like more info on the portugals west coast if possable if anyone can help ?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

tattyhead said:


> We are also going to France Spain and Portugal starting 6th September till around sometime in the new year hopefully. It would be good if any of you would like to exchange your mh registration number so that if we 'bump' into you on our travels we can say Hi orat least a wave if en-route.


Good idea tattyhead.
Perhaps we should put a MHF sticker on the overcab as well as the side window. Would put it on the bike cover but might not be appreciated by police.
Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I can't offer any advice as we're still collecting information ready for a trip after Christmas but I've been reading your website and am waiting for the next installment and hope you all have a wonderful and trouble-free trip. Keep us up to date please !

Actually- one thing I have found is the Portuguese tourist information website. They have some great free downloads including maps. Be warned; some are huge files and take some time to come through and some of the books have many pages so don't just press " print" !

Click Here:

Visit Portugal site

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

This book might help

http://www.motorhometrails.com/tour_1_Start.htm

Ca


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

This book might help

http://www.motorhometrails.com/tour_1_Start.htm

According to the website, motorhometrails have ceased trading.


----------

